# Your screen resolution



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi,

Im looking into building a website for a friend, could you let me know what resolution you run your screen at so I can build a site that the majority of people can use easily

Cheers, Paul.

PS-Anyone running 640x480 pm me you paypal addy...you need a donation!!!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

1280x800


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

PaulGTI said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking into building a website for a friend, could you let me know what resolution you run your screen at so I can build a site that the majority of people can use easily
> 
> ...


1024x768 is now the most widely used resolution, so optimise for that. I wouldn't bother with anything less than 800x600.

This link may be useful for you http://www.hobo-web.co.uk/tips/25.htm

FWIW my current screen resolution is 1440x900.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

1440x900 :thumb:


----------



## QuattroA3 (Jul 5, 2008)

2560X1600:thumb:


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

1280x1024


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

QuattroA3 said:


> 2560X1600:thumb:


Is that plugged into the local Cinema? :thumb:

Cheers for all your replies


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

1024x768 hd tv, when i used a monitor it was much higher.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

1920 x 1200 on my newest lappy, 1024 x 768 on my old lappy, and erm 1360 x 768 on my desktop 

edit: most would go for 1024 x 768 for site building now


----------



## Ash-Lee (Jul 29, 2009)

1680x1050


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

1280 x 800 :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

1680 x 1050


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Ash-Lee said:


> 1680x1050


Same here:thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

1400 x 1050


----------



## Zetec-SS (Jun 8, 2007)

1600x1200


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

1680x1050 desktop

1440x900 laptop


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Set a maxiumum width to 980px as it takes in to account the vast majority of screen sizes (1024x768 and above) with the scrollbar on the right.

If you design the site properly, have the less important stuff or second navigation on the right hand side with content on the left. People read from the left anyway so it will be less distracting with a column of navigation items and people with an 800x600 resolution will see all of the content and can scroll to the right if they really want to, to see the second navigation.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

not sure if you can read this but from our company website, not massively popular but most common is 1024 x 768


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Click for the large image. It is the analytics from 6 of the websites that I run.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

1920 x 1080


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

The majority of people (me included) use 1024x768 as per the thousands of resources available by a google search


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks to all those that took the time to reply.

I would have thought that the 19insh widescreen resolution would have been the most popular, but its the old 1024 x 768 that still doninates...better make the site look good for that then.

Cheers all!! :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Both of my monitors run at 1280 X 1024 :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I run 1440 by 900 Pixels :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

1920x1200


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

2560x1600 - 30" Apple Cinema Display.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

martyp said:


> 2560x1600 - 30" Apple Cinema Display.


Holy crap, nice


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

1680 x 1050 for me too.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

1920 x 1200


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

1680x1050 desktop


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

1920 x 1200


----------



## QuattroA3 (Jul 5, 2008)

PaulGTI said:


> Is that plugged into the local Cinema? :thumb:
> 
> Cheers for all your replies


not quite just 2 30" NEC MultiSync LCD3090WQXi displays


----------



## marq.fcb (Jul 5, 2009)

1600x1200


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

1920 x 1200


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

1920*1200 here as well, as echoed build for 1024 x 768. Or make use of fixed side menu(s) with expanding content section.


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

1400x900 here.


----------

